# Happy Birthday NaphtaliPress



## seajayrice (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Christopher! Bearer of Christ! 

Thank you for your tireless publishing efforts, sage moderation and mostly orthodox proclamations!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 26, 2010)

It is his birthday. Thank you, Mr. sharp-eyed Rice.

Happy birthday, Chris. May the Lord bless your times of worship today, and may He prosper all your work in the coming year, to His greater glory.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 26, 2010)

Amen, Wayne! God bless you, Chris. We are blessed to have you plying your considerable skills on behalf of our Lord.


----------

